# Tip sign results: (accountant's log)



## TedInTampa

I have replied on another thread about tip signs. I got mine for $5 off Etsy, spent under $4 at Office Depot for printing and heavy lamination (free hole punches), and $3 at Wal-Mart for some silky shoestring type yarn to hang them. One is hanging off the hing of my upper glove box (Toyota Siennas have a double box), the other is off the passenger head rest so anyone seated in the middle row can read it. Have a 4 way USB plug (previously purchased at a truck stop for $20). I purchased a long iphone cord, so I have a cord for me, and two for Pax. I greet everyone by name...once met a lady named Shawn...then I say, "we are heading to <destination>" I wait for them to confirm it is correct (I've had people tell me someone else got in their last Uber). Then I say, "If you need to charge your phone, the white wire is for Androids, the black wire for iPhones." Everyone reaches for the white, because you can't power an iphone from a colored wire...but I repeat that black is for iPhones...and it breaks their soul. "If you are thirsty, there is some bottled water back there." I often get a comment about upgraded or excellent service before we start moving. It changes their mindset. Then they see my sign about 5* and how 4.6 can get us deactivated, and tips are not required but greatly appreciated. The following is my list of pay & tips.


----------



## TedInTampa

Date online wages tips
4/6/17 6:41 $61.36 wages $18 tips
4/7/17 11:03 $191.89 wages $37 tips
4/8/17 9:09 $117.38 wages $18 tips
4/14/17 13:59 $179.90 wages $25 tips
4/17/17 8:13 $141.18 wages $25 tips. (3 cancelled trips @$3.75 each)
4/19/17 7:10 $79.92 wages $2 tips (from a guy shocked at the 4.7* statement)
I have only ever gotten tips of $2, 3, 5, 10, 20. 4/14 was 2, 3, 5, 5, 10. 4/17 was 5, 10, 10. Since getting the tip sign, I have never gotten fewer than 3 separate tips (4/17 had 9 long trips...crazy but great day).
4/20/17 10 hours $104.95 wages, $8 tips
4/21/17 9:29 $154.09 wages, $58 in tips ($50 check designated by rider for dinner out with my wife, $8 cash)
4/22/17 6:42 $118.41 wages, $21 in tips. 4×$5, & $1 I found in a cup holder.
4/28/17 7:47 $133.19 wages, $71.25 tips. $40 from a first ever passenger, .25 found on the floor.
4/29/17 8:03 $134.71 wages $16 tips
5/1/17 6:00 $46.04 wages $1 tips. Learned to quickly leave lower class areas.
5/3/17 9:15 $131.33 wages $16 tips.
5/4/17 5:10 $62.07 wages $2 tips.
5/6/17 8:43 $128.27 wages $56 tips
5/10/17 6:35 $107.04 wages $20 tips
5/11/17 4:56 $35.52 wages $20 tips
5/13/17 9:12 $153.82 wages $39 tips
5/16/17 6:04 $68.14 wages $9 tips
5/18/17 10:01 $108.78 wages $25 tips JRHC
5/19/17 5:25 $48.01 wages $5 tips
5/20/17 12:01 $202.90 wages $45 tips
5/23/17 10:37 $137.15 wages $19 tips
5/24/17 4:03 $46.11 wages $7 tips
5/26/17 13:42 $162.15 wages $54 tips
5/28/17 4:29 $46.26 wages $13 tips
5/30/17 8:06 $81.76 wages $26 tips evening-3am
5/31/17 6:58 $72.06 wages $17 tips 2p-10p
6/1/17 6:01 $63.79 wages $3 tips
6/3/17 10:31 $173.33 wages $7 tips
6/5/17 2:09 $13.01 wages $2 tips
6/9/17 9:33 $93.03 wages $58 tips
6/14/17 9:49 $127.38 wages $18 tips plus a large caramel Frappe.
6/16/17 5:20 $39.20 wages $8 tips
6/17/17 2:00 $22.71 wages $5 tips
6/20/17 4:16 $40.25 wages $0 tips
6/22/17 8:48 $105.77 wages $0 tips
6/23/17 6:06 $116.34 wages $17 tips
6/24/17 6:45 $100.36 wages $21 tips
6/27/17 7:04 $68.03 wages $20 tips
7/1/17 8:07 $99.75 wages $6 tips
7/3/17 13:26 $144.10 wages $20 tips
7/4/17 2:06 $20.38 wages $0 tips
7/5/17 2:38 $0 $0
7/6/17 9:53 $92.46 wages $65 tips ($40 for waiting 5 min for downpour) +$5 in app tips
7/7/17 6:26 $123.61 wages $18 cash tips $0 in app.
7/11/17 4:18 $25.68 wages $2 tips
7/13/17 1:56 $12.19 wages, $2 tips
7/14/17 9:09 $133.53 wages, $9 cash tips, $1 in app
7/15/17 8:52 $119.31 wages, $26 cash tips, $6 in app
7/19/17 4:53 $30.21 wages $2 cash tips
7/22/17 6:30 $102.78 wages $15 cash tips
7/23/17 3:00 $53.08 wages $5 cash, $6 app tips. (Tire blowout with a fare )
7/27/17 5:58 $57.92 wages $13 cash, $6 app
7/28/17 5:21 $58.50 wages $6 cash, $2 app
7/29/17 6:04 $64.96 wages $10 cash, $0 app
8/3/17 1:28 $3.11 wages $2 cash, $0 app (transmission control cable broke @ start of fare #2)
8/4/17 6:01 $95.87 wages $26 cash, $0 app
8/5/17 1:46 $4.26 wages, $0 cash, $3 app.
My 2006 Toyota Sienna was reving, jerking, loosing power. Then it started dying at every stop. Got the customer to the destination, limped home, and then got a check engine light. If I don't rev it in neutral, it dies before I can get it in gear, and the only gear that works is reverse. It may not be worth fixing.

Carmax financing does not count Uber as a job. My credit is trashed, thanks to the long term repercussions of the 2008 financial crisis.

Xchange leasing! I owe my soul to the company store. $109 a week to pay for a 2015 Toyota Corolla. I'm now rolling again, but no more water (no place for them), no more XL fares.

8/24/17 10:08 online, $72.70 wages, $5 cash, $13 app
8/25/17 7:49 online $104.38 wages, $25 cash, $0 app. Tried for return to service fee. (Nope)
8/26/17 2:51 online $26.85 wages, $0 cash $2 app.
8/27/17 3:34 online $32.59 wages, $5 cash, $2 app
8/28/17 6:00 online $40.26 wages, $0 cash, $1 app
8/30/17 8:38 online $74.63 wages, $0 cash, $6 app
9/1/17 4:42 online $46.88 wages, $0 cash, $2 app
9/2/17 4:39 online $56.61 wages, no tips
9/4/17 10:00 online, $68.82 wages, $4 cash, $0 app


----------



## jfinks

TedInTampa said:


> I have replied on another thread about tip signs. I got mine for $5 off Etsy, spent under $4 at Office Depot for printing and heavy lamination (free hole punches), and $3 at Wal-Mart for some silky shoestring type yarn to hang them. One is hanging off the hing of my upper glove box (Toyota Siennas have a double box), the other is off the passenger head rest so anyone in the middle row is seated to read it. Have a 4 way USB plug (previously purchased at a truck stop for $20). I purchased a long iphone cord, so I have a cord for me, and two for Pax. I greet everyone by name...once met a lady named Shawn...then I say, "we are heading to <destination>" I wait for them to confirm it is correct (I've had people tell me someone else got in their last Uber). Then I say, "If you need to charge your phone, the white wire is for Androids, the black wire for iPhones." I phone everyone reaches for the white, because you can't power an iphone from a colored wire...but I repeat that black is for iPhones...and it breaks their soul. "If you are thirsty, there is some bottled water back there." I often get a comment about upgraded or excellent service before we start moving. It changes their mindset. Then they see my sign about 5* and how 4.6 can get us deactivated, and tips are not required but greatly appreciated. The following is my list I of pay & tips.


Nice, I've seen these and have thought about doing one also. I'm not impressed with how exactly they word things though. I will probably use this sign as an idea and change the wording to better English... I think it would be good to carry a paypal card reader or square reader for tips if they don't have cash and have that stated as being available on the sign.


----------



## TedInTampa

You plan to add some words and punctuation? I once felt that way. Let me ask you, honestly:

Which means more, proper grammar or tips? The sign I use reminds me of the verbage and sizing used in advertising. Don't add a letter or a punctuation mark if it costs you money, unless the poor grammar is an unscratchable itch in your mind.


----------



## jfinks

Simple things like this:
Tips "are" not required but "they are" greatly appreciated...
Tips "are" not included in your fare...
If you enjoyed my service don't forget to rate (no period)

Generally too much all caps on the right side.

It doesn't cost me a dime except a little time.


----------



## TedInTampa

Not necessarily true. You think correcting it will not cost you money. It most likely will, but is impossible to prove without a huge sample size. Every word that does not directly push the meaning or sway the customer is not desired, even if grammatically correct. Read ads like headlines and magazine covers. Fewer larger words. I love paragraphs. I don't like all caps. Look at the image of the sign I use and the amount of tips I have gotten. When you see a fisherman with 8 fish heading back, and he shows you his lure, don't tell him it doesn't look like a local insect. Use that exact lure. Ask him where he got it. I once used the same bait, hook, and lure. After the guy next to me had 12 fish to my 0, I asked arround. My fishing line was too heavy. The fish reacted poorly to the line. I had heavier line because I'm strong and didn't want it to break. It didn't. 0 fish.


----------



## jfinks

I highly doubt a more grammatically correct version was compared with a broken English version regarding the amount of tips gained. 

Overall the info given and the layout is good, I'm just not going to put that sign as is in my car when I can typeset it in about 5 minutes.


----------



## mxxdude

Why is there a period after "If you enjoyed my service"
Why is every uber drive so adamant about the "safe" ride thing? Like you can gurantee that an accident wont occur.

Seems like a lot to go through for what? $12 an hour?
Obnoxious sign


----------



## jfinks

mxxdude said:


> Why is there a period after "If you enjoyed my service"
> Why is every uber drive so adamant about the "safe" ride thing? Like you can gurantee that an accident wont occur.
> 
> Seems like a lot to go through for what? $12 an hour?
> Obnoxious sign


I know right? I think this sign was designed in China with all the errors.


----------



## TedInTampa

I had not noticed the period. I did notice the missing "are". However, I see no reason to change it unless someone uploads a better one. Yes, horrible grammar...but multiple tips per day, so *effective*. If someone uploads a version that mentions videotaping on it, I'll grab that one for when I install my camera...I am in a 2 party consent state.

___

Seems like a lot to go through for what? $12 an hour?
___
Actually, the sign doesn't affect the fare price, but it brings in the tips.


----------



## jfinks

I'm going to make one that says. "Turning up skirt cam off requires tips"


----------



## jfinks

TedInTampa said:


> I had not noticed the period. I did notice the missing "are". However, I see no reason to change it unless someone uploads a better one. Yes, horrible grammar...but multiple tips per day, so *effective*. If someone uploads a version that mentions videotaping on it, I'll grab that one for when I install my camera...I am in a 2 party consent state.


Whipped this up this morning. Check my grammar. lol


----------



## PrestonT

jfinks said:


> Whipped this up this morning. Check my grammar. lol


It should be misled, not mislead.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland




----------



## jfinks

PrestonT said:


> It should be misled, not mislead.


Oops


----------



## PrestonT

jfinks said:


> Oops.


I would also change it to say, "This ride is being video recorded for the protection of the driver and passengers."

You know, like with phone calls, "This call is being recorded for customer service purposes." That isn't the truth, but it's more stomachable for the masses.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> View attachment 113845


Haha that's super!


----------



## jfinks

PrestonT said:


> I would also change it to say, "This ride is being video recorded for the protection of the driver and passengers."
> 
> You know, like with phone calls, "This call is being recorded for customer service purposes." That isn't the truth, but it's more stomachable for the masses.


"This ride may be video recorded for the protection of the driver and passengers."

Keeps it generic in case some don't have cameras.

Or this.


----------



## TedInTampa

By saying "without your consent", you are saying they can ride then not consent. They are consenting by riding. Yours is better than the one I purchased, but might be a copyright violation. The colors, the format is so similar. But it is definitely on the right track. I recommend altering some colors and removing the left side's last two lines after "Tips are not included in your fare." The rest has a bitter feel to it. "This ride may be video recorded for the safety of all and for insurance purposes."


----------



## jfinks

Ya, color is easy to change. Enough wording has been changed to avoid any copyrights.

The second small image I posted was a joke. It isn't on the main document. lol

Latest edit.


----------



## TedInTampa

Still looks a bit wordy. This is the Twitter generation. People stop reading after 140 characters. Oh! Perhaps a watermark of a video camera behind or beside the statement about recording.

Edit: just noticed Uber is not capitalized when talking about deactivation.


----------



## jfinks

Eh would have to make the text smaller and smaller. I'm not a big fan of "clip art" lol


----------



## jfinks

Ya I saw that earlier, I think it should be all caps, like I have it on the left side. On the left side I have it all caps to emphasize the name, on the right I'll have to look up how they put this in sentences. I think it is supposed to have lower case with an umlaut (two dots) over the u.

Of course on uber site they have a disclaimer that reads "By proceeding, I agree that Uber or its representatives may contact me by email, phone, or SMS (including by automatic telephone dialing system) at the email address or number I provide..."


----------



## cola363

jfinks said:


> "This ride may be video recorded for the protection of the driver and passengers."
> 
> Keeps it generic in case some don't have cameras.
> 
> Or this.


Remove the ,"This video will not be shown without your consent..." It's unnecessary and leaves you, the driver at a disadvantage. Once informed of a recording, most people don't care. Tell them too much and they start to think (object).


----------



## thepanttherlady

jfinks said:


> New version


Safety and unfortunate spelled incorrectly


----------



## jfinks

Spell check failure....


----------



## baldmandrvr

This is mine... I designed it I can personalize them thinking about selling some... thoughts?


----------



## TedInTampa

Humor is always nice. It is simple, clean, and should work. I suggest over the glove box and behind the passenger seat. Let us know how much it helps.


----------



## joewatt

Really helpful little thread here - thanks for starting it Ted!


----------



## DRider85

I don't want to say that you're lying. But I'm not sure that I believe that these tips are possible. Most people just won't tip cuz they are cheap. I have tried a sign just like that, didn't get one tip.


----------



## TedInTampa

If I'm having a bad day, not talking much, or annoyed with my pax, I don't get tips. But I can tell you personal stuff about my 2 biggest tippers, because I talked with them for more than 15 minutes. I once trained over the road truck drivers, so I'm pretty good at talking about other people and relating to them and their situation for hours on end. May 1, I started late, had huge gaps between fare, had one where they had me stop twice and ate in my van, and didn't tip. It peeved me so much, that I didn't get another tip all day. You get more bees with honey than vinegar.

Oh, and with my biggest tips, that's $3 / hour. Take out my $50, and $40, then it's about $2 / hour. The $50 check was in a picture in my second post on this thread. The point of this thread is to show tip signs work, at least for me. The sign means I never need to mention tips to get them, and it allows me to stay positive...being nice, being kind, being interested and friendly, and being in a tourist area helps.

If anyone else is using a tip sign and keeping records, please make a thread like mine. Are my results within the norm, or are they better than other's? I did not believe the $100 tip post in another thread until I got a $50.


----------



## freshjiive

TedInTampa said:


> If I'm having a bad day, not talking much, or annoyed with my pax, I don't get tips. But I can tell you personal stuff about my 2 biggest tippers, because I talked with them for more than 15 minutes. I once trained over the road truck drivers, so I'm pretty good at talking about other people and relating to them and their situation for hours on end. May 1, I started late, had huge gaps between fare, had one where they had me stop twice and ate in my van, and didn't tip. It peeved me so much, that I didn't get another tip all day. You get more bees with honey than vinegar.
> 
> Oh, and with my biggest tips, that's $3 / hour. Take out my $50, and $40, then it's about $2 / hour. The $50 check was in a picture in my second post on this thread. The point of this thread is to show tip signs work, at least for me. The sign means I never need to mention tips to get them, and it allows me to stay positive...being nice, being kind, being interested and friendly, and being in a tourist area helps.
> 
> If anyone else is using a tip sign and keeping records, please make a thread like mine. Are my results within the norm, or are they better than other's? I did not believe the $100 tip post in another thread until I got a $50.


Tomorrow I will start a thread with tracking my tips. My tips have definitely increased since I put in a sign, but not as much as I had hoped.


----------



## joewatt

I think TedInTampa has the key - we all know it's important to have a clean car and to look presentable, but talking with pax without being pushy is going to make all the difference. In reading his posts I get the impression Ted is a friendly guy, and in addition to his superior vehicle and striking good looks, he engages pax in conversation when they seem to feel like it, so they like him, so they give him a tip. This is not hard to figure out.


----------



## TedInTampa

Michael Chiklis lookalike thinks I look striking? That's a smile that lasts.


----------



## DelaJoe

No signs folks...that is something the PAX has to stare at for the entire trip. That would be real annoying on a long trip. I found a simple solution. Get a hard plastic cup. Take a couple of dollars and fold them about 2 inches from the edge and let they hang over the cup. Put the cup in the front seat in your cup holder. That is a clear sign that you are accepting tips. I am not worried about the ratings because Uber has made it much more difficult to rate a driver. My ratings are down to 30-35% with the latest rider app changes. A ding hurts and takes much longer to come off. People ding you for no reason. They may not like your or like your opinions and give you a 1-star. Most people do not tip. Some do. The amounts vary from $2-$20. The signs are helping you as you did about $300 in tips on $1462 in fares and that is 2o.5%. I am around 7-8% with no signs. I still won't resort to the signs.

The sad thing is you worked 104 hours for $1462 gross dollars + 300 tips which comes out to $17/hour before your fuel expenses. This is nothing earth shattering. I can do $17/hour without tips easily and on the weekends more like $20-22/hour. I think the bigger issue is the low mileage rates in tampa. You are working for 80 cents a mile....that is a joke. The Delaware rate is $1.50/mile. The NJ Shore Rate is $1.75/mile.


----------



## Veju

Which is why I only drive to Tampa. The rates in Sarasota are better but not by much. I've had my tip sign up for awhile and have only taken one 4 star ding for whatever reason. I'll have the sign out until I quit because it increases my tips, I have no shame in making more money.


----------



## SatMan

jfinks said:


> Whipped this up this morning. Check my grammar. lol


the small print about uber is tacky and ill advised. You are being disrespectful to uber therefore unprofessional and possibly a lower rating from some professional riders. OH, forgot to add.....and no tip.......



DelaJoe said:


> No signs folks...that is something the PAX has to stare at for the entire trip. That would be real annoying on a long trip. I found a simple solution. Get a hard plastic cup. Take a couple of dollars and fold them about 2 inches from the edge and let they hang over the cup. Put the cup in the front seat in your cup holder. That is a clear sign that you are accepting tips. I am not worried about the ratings because Uber has made it much more difficult to rate a driver. My ratings are down to 30-35% with the latest rider app changes. A ding hurts and takes much longer to come off. People ding you for no reason. They may not like your or like your opinions and give you a 1-star. Most people do not tip. Some do. The amounts vary from $2-$20. The signs are helping you as you did about $300 in tips on $1462 in fares and that is 2o.5%. I am around 7-8% with no signs. I still won't resort to the signs.
> 
> The sad thing is you worked 104 hours for $1462 gross dollars + 300 tips which comes out to $17/hour before your fuel expenses. This is nothing earth shattering. I can do $17/hour without tips easily and on the weekends more like $20-22/hour. I think the bigger issue is the low mileage rates in tampa. You are working for 80 cents a mile....that is a joke. The Delaware rate is $1.50/mile. The NJ Shore Rate is $1.75/mile.


Yea, and that tacky tip cup is OK......LMAO


----------



## Kodyhead

TedInTampa said:


> Michael Chiklis lookalike thinks I look striking? That's a smile that lasts.


Thanks for sharing and great job. Quickly looking at your results i estimate you are doing in the high teens to possible low 20s% in tips. How does that compare to how you did BEFORE you put the signs up?

I am personally against signs but working on a tablet system myself with other messages to dilute the tipping sign using a slideshow.


----------



## TedInTampa

Before the tip sign wasn't long..a couple weeks. I used tips for food (4 for $4 @ Wendy's most times). I stayed hungry or used my debit card. I often got $0/ day, and often less than lunch fare. Almost like asking "What did you see before turning on the lights?" Also, I mentioned tips nearly every trip before the sign, and was getting in a desperate mood.


----------



## Kodyhead

TedInTampa said:


> Before the tip sign wasn't long..a couple weeks. I used tips for food (4 for $4 @ Wendy's most times). I stayed hungry or used my debit card. I often got $0/ day, and often less than lunch fare. Almost like asking "What did you see before turning on the lights?" Also, I mentioned tips nearly every trip before the sign, and was getting in a desperate mood.


I hear you glad you worked at it and got good results thanks again for sharing. Certainly more productive than giving a rider a 1 star lol


----------



## Lee239

Do you even USB-C bro?


----------



## DRider85

What about lighted tip cup that says "tips" or "thank you?"


----------



## TedInTampa

Ah! that's what that slot is on this laptop...Never heard of USB-C until your post.
"There are two types of people in the world: those who can extrapolate from incomplete data..."


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin

For my first month, I did not run with a sign. I made one on Thursday and hung it in my vehicle. Little wooden sign with "Tips are Appreciated. Thank You." Nothing more. A little cord duck taped to the back and tied to the headrest so back passengers can see it. I ran with it Thursday night for a bit. One airport run, $50 fare, no tip, and one local run, $8 ride plus a $10 tip. The local ride was a couple that use Uber a lot on their bar hopping nights (which is a lot). Ran into the same couple again last night for another two runs, for an additional $25. Had another tip last night too for $6. So...in two nights running with the new sign, 5 trips...totaled $41 in tips. I do believe that my figures are a bit skewed tho. Three of the trips were from the same well-tipping couple. Heading out for a full night tonight and will see if there is a different result.


----------



## TedInTampa

Today I started earlier 8:41AM. I got horrible tips until 5pm. They were smaller and farther apart. Trips were closer together, shorter and more likely to tip after the sun set.


----------



## Jen in Wisconsin

Do you find that certain people are more apt to tip than others?

The whole concept of ride sharing is just starting to catch on in the suburbs of Wisconsin. People are pleasantly surprised to find that Uber is operating in many of these small suburbs where there were no taxis previously. I typically find that there are three types of people that I drive from time to time. The first group, I would call "the visitors". These are the people from larger cities here typically on business. They are mostly rides to the airport or to their hotels from their places of business. Fares typically are in the $40-50 range (nearly 40-45 minutes from the Milwaukee Airport). These people do not tip. It doesn't matter if you help them with their bags, offer water, etc. They will not tip at all.

The second group tend to be the drinking crowd. They know they are going out to drink and take an Uber to and from the party scene. The younger portion of this group doesn't tip typically. I have been finding that older couples are starting to use Uber as well because their children have exposed them to Uber and they find that it is a great solution. They can all go out and drink and still get home safely without worrying about who is the designated driver. The older couples using Uber tend to tip. They are grateful for someone out there late at night driving people around so they don't have to be on the roads. This group is typically the Friday night and Saturday night crowd. 

The third group is the occasional ride. For some reason, they don't have transportation and need a ride. They are not regular Uber riders but they need a temporary transportation solution. I have driven a couple different people to dealerships to pick up cars. Or another person to a doctor's appointment where they have their return transportation already in place. Tipping for this category is hit and miss. The older the rider, the more apt to tip. 

These have been my observations here in Wisconsin and may not be typical in your area depending upon the demographics of your own riders. Have you seen any patterns of riders in your area in regards to tips?


----------



## Lee239

Michael - Cleveland said:


> View attachment 113845


I didn't even notice your sign said tip,

I wonder if Uber's non tippers are hurting real taxi tips now.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lee239 said:


> I wonder if Uber's non tippers are hurting real taxi tips now.


This week, Yellow Taxi of Cleveland announced that they are going out of business (after 90 years).


----------



## Lee239

Michael - Cleveland said:


> This week, Yellow Taxi of Cleveland announced that they are going out of business (after 90 years).


Wow that sucks.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lee239 said:


> Wow that sucks.


Not really.
(it's no great loss. they provided lousy, sporadic service and failed to meet the demands of consumers while over-charging for poor service)


----------



## Lee239

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not really.
> (it's no great loss. they provided lousy, sporadic service and failed to meet the demands of consumers while over-charging for poor service)


As long as they were not the last taxi company there then it's okay but all those people are now out of a job.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lee239 said:


> As long as they were not the last taxi company there then it's okay but all those people are now out of a job.


No, not really. First, their drivers are independent contractors, second, Yellow makes up 1/3 of the taxis contracted at the airport - and the airport will still need the same # of taxis - so those drivers who still want to drive cabs will take their cars to one of the other two companies that serve the airport.


----------



## Smiley1T

Thanks everyone for your great advise!!! I'm going to print and laminate 2 for my SUV today! Hopefully it helps #fingerscrossed


----------



## Smiley1T

Here is the sign I made yesterday. Thanks for everyone's advise. I worked 5 hours and made $110 in tips and $96 from Uber. What an excellent day! I'm sure I was just VERY lucky...........but how awesome!!


----------



## John shot

TedInTampa said:


> Date online wages tips
> 4/6/17 appx. 6 hours $61.36 wages $18 tips
> 4/7/17 appx. 12.5 hours $191.89 wages $37 tips
> 4/8/17 appx. 8.5 hours $117.38 wages $18 tips
> 4/14/17 appx. 12.5 hours $179.90 wages $25 tips
> 4/17/17 appx 7 hours $141.18 wages $25 tips. (3 cancelled trips @$3.75 each)
> 4/19/17 7:10 $79.92 wages $2 tips (from a guy shocked at the 4.7* statement)
> I have only ever gotten tips of $2, 3, 5, 10, 20. 4/14 was 2, 3, 5, 5, 10. 4/17 was 5, 10, 10. Since getting the tip sign, I have never gotten fewer than 3 separate tips (4/17 had 9 long trips...crazy but great day).
> 4/20/17 10 hours $104.95 wages, $8 tips
> 4/21/17 9:29 $154.09 wages, $58 in tips ($50 check designated by rider for dinner out with my wife, $8 cash)
> 4/22/17 6:42 $118.41 wages, $21 in tips. 4×$5, & $1 I found in a cup holder.
> 4/28/17 7:47 $133.19 wages, $71.25 tips. $40 from a first ever passenger, .25 found on the floor.
> 4/29/17 8:03 $134.71 wages $16 tips
> 5/1/17 6:00 $46.04 wages $1 tips. Learned to quickly leave lower class areas.
> 5/3/17 9:15 $131.33 wages $16 tips.
> 5/4/17 5:10 $62.07 wages $2 tips.
> 5/6/17 8:43 $128.27 wages $56 tips
> 5/10/17 6:35 $107.04 wages $20 tips
> 5/11/17 4:56 $35.52 wages $20 tips
> 5/13/17 9:12 $153.82 wages $39 tips
> 5/16/17 6:04 $68.14 wages $9 tips
> 5/18/17 10:01 $108.78 wages $25 tips JRHC
> 5/19/17 5:25 $48.01 wages $5 tips
> 5/20/17 12:01 $202.90 wages $45 tips
> 5/23/17 10:37 $137.15 wages $19 tips
> 5/24/17 4:03 $46.11 wages $7 tips
> 5/26/17 13:42 $162.15 wages $54 tips
> 5/28/17 4:29 $46.26 wages $13 tips
> 5/30/17 8:06 $81.76 wages $26 tips evening-3am
> 5/31/17 6:58 $72.06 wages $17 tips 2p-10p
> 6/1/17 6:01 $63.79 wages $3 tips
> 6/3/17 10:31 $173.33 wages $7 tips
> 6/5/17 2:09 $13.01 wages $2 tips
> 6/9/17 9:33 $93.03 wages $58 tips
> 6/14/17 9:49 $127.38 wages $18 tips plus a large caramel Frappe.


Did your ratings go up or down since the tip sign?


----------



## Smiley1T

John shot said:


> Did your ratings go up or down since the tip sign?


If you read the thread you'll see they went up.


----------



## DRider85

Just have a sign that reads ''Gratuity is an important part of our income.''

I saw that sign on a tour bus in Chicago. He got tipped 2 twenty's by some others and five ones by me.


----------



## TedInTampa

My ratings were at a low of 4.61 when I got the sign and has climbed to 4.75. I had a bad start with stained carpets. It took me a couple weeks for the new floor mats to come in. Since they were installed, I have watched the rating steadily climb. I think a clean, stain free interior has done more for my rating than the sign, but the rugs were installed about the same time as the signs. I know it was the stained carpets because the biggest complaint was cleanliness.


----------



## driverx.nj

I feel the the original sign was on POINT. Most people really don't signs looking for too much, that being said I will be using that sign and correcting the grammar and wording as I see fit. I like the color scheme too. 

I added a sign in June that was not nearly as colorful, CASH TIPS for the month of June = $135  Thank You to all my Generous PAX's 

Tips before the sign $25


----------



## PURPLEFAB

TedInTampa said:


> I have replied on another thread about tip signs. I got mine for $5 off Etsy, spent under $4 at Office Depot for printing and heavy lamination (free hole punches), and $3 at Wal-Mart for some silky shoestring type yarn to hang them. One is hanging off the hing of my upper glove box (Toyota Siennas have a double box), the other is off the passenger head rest so anyone in the middle row is seated to read it. Have a 4 way USB plug (previously purchased at a truck stop for $20). I purchased a long iphone cord, so I have a cord for me, and two for Pax. I greet everyone by name...once met a lady named Shawn...then I say, "we are heading to <destination>" I wait for them to confirm it is correct (I've had people tell me someone else got in their last Uber). Then I say, "If you need to charge your phone, the white wire is for Androids, the black wire for iPhones." I phone everyone reaches for the white, because you can't power an iphone from a colored wire...but I repeat that black is for iPhones...and it breaks their soul. "If you are thirsty, there is some bottled water back there." I often get a comment about upgraded or excellent service before we start moving. It changes their mindset. Then they see my sign about 5* and how 4.6 can get us deactivated, and tips are not required but greatly appreciated. The following is my list I of pay & tips.


----------



## DirkDeadeye

baldmandrvr said:


> This is mine... I designed it I can personalize them thinking about selling some... thoughts?


That's awesome. Im about to start off with deliveries..cause I signed up for ride sharing later not knowing any better. I'll definitely pimp a sign. What if I went full on pity mode and put a picture of my son, (without ego, he is a really cute kid)


----------



## NoDay

Personally, I use the Tipsters LLC cup and also bought the floorboard lights. (http://uberg1rl.com/tip-cup)

I've read over UberGirls report on the cup and found that she underplayed how well it does. Just runing the cup alone, I found it paid for itself in tips the first night (winter Christmas crowds) in Tulsa. I enjoy the fact that the lights sync with my cup and found that many of my bar crowd menials do as well. Though I keep these lights on a single color during most rides, I can turn on 'party mode' (lights change to music) and they can have a good time. I have thought about adding a sign to my jar saying "party lights! Only $5 Thanks! " Just to see if that works.

Its a hit or miss with these signs, cups etc. If you're on a select run, maybe not as good to have signage. Though X or XL, your client may be used to it by now. Its been a long time since I rode in a cab (before smart phones) but I can remember seeing lots of signs.

There has been some mention of how much OP made during these rides etc. If the OP believes it helped his bottom dollar then by all means run with signs. Was it worth the $10 or so he paid? If he made $10 because of the sign then hell ya its worth it, unless he also lost $10. Catch 22 anyone?

By OP's numbers I see the following: 
Hours Rides Tips Rides+Tips Rides/Hours Tips/Hours *(Rides+Tips)/hours *
386.53 $4,974.47 961.25 $5,935.72 $12.87 $2.49 * $15.36 *


----------



## PURPLEFAB

driverx.nj said:


> I feel the the original sign was on POINT. Most people really don't signs looking for too much, that being said I will be using that sign and correcting the grammar and wording as I see fit. I like the color scheme too.
> 
> I added a sign in June that was not nearly as colorful, CASH TIPS for the month of June = $135  Thank You to all my Generous PAX's
> 
> Tips before the sign $25


WOWWW, NICE Difference ching, ching


----------



## shmil

TedInTampa said:


> I have replied on another thread about tip signs. I got mine for $5 off Etsy, spent under $4 at Office Depot for printing and heavy lamination (free hole punches), and $3 at Wal-Mart for some silky shoestring type yarn to hang them. One is hanging off the hing of my upper glove box (Toyota Siennas have a double box), the other is off the passenger head rest so anyone seated in the middle row can read it. Have a 4 way USB plug (previously purchased at a truck stop for $20). I purchased a long iphone cord, so I have a cord for me, and two for Pax. I greet everyone by name...once met a lady named Shawn...then I say, "we are heading to <destination>" I wait for them to confirm it is correct (I've had people tell me someone else got in their last Uber). Then I say, "If you need to charge your phone, the white wire is for Androids, the black wire for iPhones." Everyone reaches for the white, because you can't power an iphone from a colored wire...but I repeat that black is for iPhones...and it breaks their soul. "If you are thirsty, there is some bottled water back there." I often get a comment about upgraded or excellent service before we start moving. It changes their mindset. Then they see my sign about 5* and how 4.6 can get us deactivated, and tips are not required but greatly appreciated. The following is my list of pay & tips.


----------



## shmil

What exactly did you get at Eatsy and what did you write on the sign? Could you post a picture?
Every bit helps.
I drive UberX in NYC and I'm being skeptical that new yorkers would be as generous but it's worth a try.
Thanks


TedInTampa said:


> I have replied on another thread about tip signs. I got mine for $5 off Etsy, spent under $4 at Office Depot for printing and heavy lamination (free hole punches), and $3 at Wal-Mart for some silky shoestring type yarn to hang them. One is hanging off the hing of my upper glove box (Toyota Siennas have a double box), the other is off the passenger head rest so anyone seated in the middle row can read it. Have a 4 way USB plug (previously purchased at a truck stop for $20). I purchased a long iphone cord, so I have a cord for me, and two for Pax. I greet everyone by name...once met a lady named Shawn...then I say, "we are heading to <destination>" I wait for them to confirm it is correct (I've had people tell me someone else got in their last Uber). Then I say, "If you need to charge your phone, the white wire is for Androids, the black wire for iPhones." Everyone reaches for the white, because you can't power an iphone from a colored wire...but I repeat that black is for iPhones...and it breaks their soul. "If you are thirsty, there is some bottled water back there." I often get a comment about upgraded or excellent service before we start moving. It changes their mindset. Then they see my sign about 5* and how 4.6 can get us deactivated, and tips are not required but greatly appreciated. The following is my list of pay & tips.


----------



## goneubering

TedInTampa said:


> Date online wages tips
> 4/6/17 6:41 $61.36 wages $18 tips
> 4/7/17 11:03 $191.89 wages $37 tips
> 4/8/17 9:09 $117.38 wages $18 tips
> 4/14/17 13:59 $179.90 wages $25 tips
> 4/17/17 8:13 $141.18 wages $25 tips. (3 cancelled trips @$3.75 each)
> 4/19/17 7:10 $79.92 wages $2 tips (from a guy shocked at the 4.7* statement)
> I have only ever gotten tips of $2, 3, 5, 10, 20. 4/14 was 2, 3, 5, 5, 10. 4/17 was 5, 10, 10. Since getting the tip sign, I have never gotten fewer than 3 separate tips (4/17 had 9 long trips...crazy but great day).
> 4/20/17 10 hours $104.95 wages, $8 tips
> 4/21/17 9:29 $154.09 wages, $58 in tips ($50 check designated by rider for dinner out with my wife, $8 cash)
> 4/22/17 6:42 $118.41 wages, $21 in tips. 4×$5, & $1 I found in a cup holder.
> 4/28/17 7:47 $133.19 wages, $71.25 tips. $40 from a first ever passenger, .25 found on the floor.
> 4/29/17 8:03 $134.71 wages $16 tips
> 5/1/17 6:00 $46.04 wages $1 tips. Learned to quickly leave lower class areas.
> 5/3/17 9:15 $131.33 wages $16 tips.
> 5/4/17 5:10 $62.07 wages $2 tips.
> 5/6/17 8:43 $128.27 wages $56 tips
> 5/10/17 6:35 $107.04 wages $20 tips
> 5/11/17 4:56 $35.52 wages $20 tips
> 5/13/17 9:12 $153.82 wages $39 tips
> 5/16/17 6:04 $68.14 wages $9 tips
> 5/18/17 10:01 $108.78 wages $25 tips JRHC
> 5/19/17 5:25 $48.01 wages $5 tips
> 5/20/17 12:01 $202.90 wages $45 tips
> 5/23/17 10:37 $137.15 wages $19 tips
> 5/24/17 4:03 $46.11 wages $7 tips
> 5/26/17 13:42 $162.15 wages $54 tips
> 5/28/17 4:29 $46.26 wages $13 tips
> 5/30/17 8:06 $81.76 wages $26 tips evening-3am
> 5/31/17 6:58 $72.06 wages $17 tips 2p-10p
> 6/1/17 6:01 $63.79 wages $3 tips
> 6/3/17 10:31 $173.33 wages $7 tips
> 6/5/17 2:09 $13.01 wages $2 tips
> 6/9/17 9:33 $93.03 wages $58 tips
> 6/14/17 9:49 $127.38 wages $18 tips plus a large caramel Frappe.
> 6/16/17 5:20 $39.20 wages $8 tips
> 6/17/17 2:00 $22.71 wages $5 tips
> 6/20/17 4:16 $40.25 wages $0 tips
> 6/22/17 8:48 $105.77 wages $0 tips
> 6/23/17 6:06 $116.34 wages $17 tips
> 6/24/17 6:45 $100.36 wages $21 tips
> 6/27/17 7:04 $68.03 wages $20 tips
> 7/1/17 8:07 $99.75 wages $6 tips
> 7/3/17 13:26 $144.10 wages $20 tips
> 7/4/17 2:06 $20.38 wages $0 tips
> 7/5/17 2:38 $0 $0
> 7/6/17 9:53 $92.46 wages $65 tips ($40 for waiting 5 min for downpour) +$5 in app tips
> 7/7/17 6:26 $123.61 wages $18 cash tips $0 in app.
> 7/11/17 4:18 $25.68 wages $2 tips
> 7/13/17 1:56 $12.19 wages, $2 tips
> 7/14/17 9:09 $133.53 wages, $9 cash tips, $1 in app
> 7/15/17 8:52 $119.31 wages, $26 cash tips, $6 in app
> 7/19/17 4:53 $30.21 wages $2 cash tips
> 7/22/17 6:30 $102.78 wages $15 cash tips
> 7/23/17 3:00 $53.08 wages $5 cash, $6 app tips. (Tire blowout with a fare )
> 7/27/17 5:58 $57.92 wages $13 cash, $6 app
> 7/28/17 5:21 $58.50 wages $6 cash, $2 app
> 7/29/17 6:04 $64.96 wages $10 cash, $0 app
> 8/3/17 1:28 $3.11 wages $2 cash, $0 app (transmission control cable broke @ start of fare #2)
> 8/4/17 6:01 $95.87 wages $26 cash, $0 app


Very impressive. Only an accountant would go into such detail.


----------



## BSki

FYI: After talking to the police, there is no expectation of privacy in an Uber or Lyft. Passengers are in a strangers vehicle, talking and acting in front of a stranger. Signs about video or audio recording are not needed. (I have some up just to cover my ass)

My thoughts. You are either a tipper, or your are not a tipper. It is a mentality. I am not a tipper. I hate tipping. I think we should be paid more and offer a better service and be compensated for the service we provide. I think that goes to anyone in any service industry, increase wages and prices and abolish tipping.

With that said. I don't think a sign is going to make a non-tipper tip, and won't make a tipper tip more. But it very likely could make a non-tipper rate you lower. But I guess the 5 star beg would offset that and they may just not rate at all. I think the sign is tacky.

I am on the fence about it. Uber has said for years tipping isn't needed, so many feel it isn't. It is a new thing to be able to tip.

I won't use a sign. I find if I can engage the rider, ask them questions about themselves (everyone LOVES to talk about themselves. Apply some Dale Carnegie shit) my tips increase a LOT. Silent pax don't tip.

If we need to rely on tips and people generosity, it just leads us down the path of disappointment.


----------



## shmil

BSki said:


> FYI: After talking to the police, there is no expectation of privacy in an Uber or Lyft. Passengers are in a strangers vehicle, talking and acting in front of a stranger. Signs about video or audio recording are not needed. (I have some up just to cover my ass)
> 
> My thoughts. You are either a tipper, or your are not a tipper. It is a mentality. I am not a tipper. I hate tipping. I think we should be paid more and offer a better service and be compensated for the service we provide. I think that goes to anyone in any service industry, increase wages and prices and abolish tipping.
> 
> With that said. I don't think a sign is going to make a non-tipper tip, and won't make a tipper tip more. But it very likely could make a non-tipper rate you lower. But I guess the 5 star beg would offset that and they may just not rate at all. I think the sign is tacky.
> 
> I am on the fence about it. Uber has said for years tipping isn't needed, so many feel it isn't. It is a new thing to be able to tip.
> 
> I won't use a sign. I find if I can engage the rider, ask them questions about themselves (everyone LOVES to talk about themselves. Apply some Dale Carnegie shit) my tips increase a LOT. Silent pax don't tip.
> 
> If we need to rely on tips and people generosity, it just leads us down the path of disappointment.


You are so wrong that I don't even know where to start.
Tippers tip and non Tippers don't.
That is true!
Hang said that, there's a whole range of the spectrum in between. There are those out of towners, tourists from abroad and a lot of people that are new (and insecure) to the Uber experience, (which might have been told by family or friends that tips are not necessary), yet, when they are riding in an Uber with a "Thank you for your tip" sign+ a couple of Shekels.dangling from the drivers visor(like I do), they may succumb.


----------



## BSki

shmil said:


> You are so wrong that I don't even know where to start.
> Tippers tip and non Tippers don't.
> That is true!
> Hang said that, there's a whole range of the spectrum in between. There are those out of towners, tourists from abroad and a lot of people that are new (and insecure) to the Uber experience, (which might have been told by family or friends that tips are not necessary), yet, when they are riding in an Uber with a "Thank you for your tip" sign+ a couple of Shekels.dangling from the drivers visor(like I do), they may succumb.


My opinion is not wrong, and thank you for yours.

You do you and I'll do me. I think their tacky and won't use a sign.


----------



## shmil

BSki said:


> My opinion is not wrong, and thank you for yours.
> 
> You do you and I'll do me. I think their tacky and won't use a sign.


You really are a little Shit but that's ok.


----------



## BSki

shmil said:


> You really are a little Shit but that's ok.


You may want to google the definition of 'opinion' Just because you don't agree with someone, doesn't mean their wrong.

Not sure what warrants the name calling, but ok.

You're mother.


----------



## TedInTampa

《DING》Both boxers to their corners.

For me (my thread), I hated talking tips, but others in Tampa have commented that tips here suck. My sign helps me. I have had my tips refused by other Uber drivers. I have heard of drivers not wanting tips. My opinion is this: I saw a $5 on the ground, picked it up, found 2 more in it, and was $15 richer. Today, a man handed me a $20, and I was $20 richer. Wait, that wasn't opinion, that was just fact...oh, opinion: I smiled both times. I thanked God for the $15, and the man for the $20. I found tips are nice.



BSki said:


> Silent pax don't tip.


Tonight, a lady only spoke to ask to stop at the liquor store. She tipped $4. But I will say chatters tip more often, and more. Referring to page 1, my $50 tip.



shmil said:


> What exactly did you get at Eatsy and what did you write on the sign? Could you post a picture?
> Every bit helps.


First post of this thread has a picture. I skewed the angle because it is not my work. There were 2 of that on 1 page. We had some other signs in this thread too.


----------



## FoxFire

Given the "God Bless America" check from the guy for the $50 tip to take your wife out to dinner, I'm gonna guess that had you mentioned a husband you'd have been getting no tip from that guy. 

Ha!


----------



## sthriftybroke

I really like the funny sign about walken and cow tipping. But question: 

Do we really need something on there that says "not expected but always appreciated"


----------



## htboston

TedInTampa said:


> I have replied on another thread about tip signs. I got mine for $5 off Etsy, spent under $4 at Office Depot for printing and heavy lamination (free hole punches), and $3 at Wal-Mart for some silky shoestring type yarn to hang them. One is hanging off the hing of my upper glove box (Toyota Siennas have a double box), the other is off the passenger head rest so anyone seated in the middle row can read it. Have a 4 way USB plug (previously purchased at a truck stop for $20). I purchased a long iphone cord, so I have a cord for me, and two for Pax. I greet everyone by name...once met a lady named Shawn...then I say, "we are heading to <destination>" I wait for them to confirm it is correct (I've had people tell me someone else got in their last Uber). Then I say, "If you need to charge your phone, the white wire is for Androids, the black wire for iPhones." Everyone reaches for the white, because you can't power an iphone from a colored wire...but I repeat that black is for iPhones...and it breaks their soul. "If you are thirsty, there is some bottled water back there." I often get a comment about upgraded or excellent service before we start moving. It changes their mindset. Then they see my sign about 5* and how 4.6 can get us deactivated, and tips are not required but greatly appreciated. The following is my list of pay & tips.


Do you have a tip box attached to your center console ? I know some people have it


----------



## freddieman

From ur data sample it seems a higher percentage of XL rides were tippers. Once u went to X ur tip percentage went off the cliff.



PrestonT said:


> It should be misled, not mislead.


Safety and not saftey


----------



## TDR

Strike against uber/Lyft ,win change of commission that be tip from every rider. Uber!!!! Lyft!!!!


----------

